# Shed build



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have built my shed now and now in the process of doing the inside, I used a concrete prefab sectional garage to use as my shed it's 10ft by 14ft. I'm currently insulating the walls, floor and roof and doing the electrics. Sorry about mess lol was my workshop.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good so far make sure you keep us updated on the progress


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

What would be the best way to heat the shed? I'm thinking of an oiled filled radiator. My plan for the shed is 2x 8ft by 4ft by 3ft, 2x 8ft by 2ft by 2ft and 5x 4ft by 2ft by 2ft vivs.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

wow - MAJOR PROJECT mate - but looking at that Tiger in your sig - well stone the crow - see why. Don't forget your expandable foam to gap fill everything that needs a little sealing in. I'll be following this build with interest. I got the use of a double shed recently - but only to breed my mice.

Heating is the main factor to worry about and also a BACK-UP electricity plan just in case of a power cut. PC's can happen at any time - even in areas not prone to the such and it would be more than a loss to think about. Have a look at some petrol generators etc - some are a tad noisy but if it means saving the life of a snake then all is worth it. 

I think those oil filled radiators are cheap enough for what they are - and there are lots to choose from on the market - different wattage etc.

p.s -


Have you lagged the roof too yet?


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't started the roof just yet still get some bits to start it


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

an oil filled radiator will keep the temp in the shed just right they are quite economical to.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

More work done today insulated and and boarded the floor, roof to do next. Got to paint the whole shed when then weather is good as well.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Taken the door of today so I can reinforce it and insulate it plus put some bricks under the door as a lip to stop water going in the shed.


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool, looking forward to seeing it done mate, I had fun doing my shed although mines smaller than yours!


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not much more done yet apart from filling gaps in the walls and painting, got to insulate and board the roof and then connect up the electrics then i can start building my new vivs :2thumb:


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Me painting the outside today.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Still thinking about vivs and unsure on what sizes and how many to have but I know I want 2x 8ft L by 4ft W by 3ft H vivs for big snakes or monitors.


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

tegrey2008 said:


> Me painting the outside today.
> image]image[/URL]


Fly little monkey fly! :lol2:


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

My new viv build 9ft long 4ft wide 3.5ft tall


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Car has decided to bugger up on me so trying to buy another car so things have slowed right down at the mo :devil:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

tegrey2008 said:


> Car has decided to bugger up on me so trying to buy another car so things have slowed right down at the mo :devil:


Bummer :devil:

Shed looking like its gonna be a good un though mate :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pick up new car Monday so build back on from Tuesday :lol2:


----------



## Sammyb (Jan 30, 2012)

any update????


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry been so busy with the shed and getting bits for it but update finished big viv and now has a 3.5ft Nile monitor in it building my rat and multi collection up so gonna build a breeding rub rack for them.
More pics will follow tomorrow.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Been doing some more bits ie building vivs and sorting out a rat and multi breeding rack.


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like an amazing build project and coming together quite nicely, only just seen this thread so will keep an eye on it and see how it keeps coming together, good man and good luck on the rest of the build wish I could convert my shed/garage into something like this! :notworthy:


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Started making a rack to hold 15 x 33ltr RUBs for my breeding rats and mice








Gonna start building some big vivs next for Retics.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

looking good il be starting a build in the new year cant wait to see how this progresses


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nearly finished


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

*oil filled radiator*

if you use an oil filled radiator i would have an oscilating fan blowing on the radiator to even the heat out and stop cold spots


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Going to use 2x4ft tube heaters to heat the shed and have a fan to circulate the air.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

My new viv builds 6ft by 3ft by 1.5ft for Retics.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good cant wait to see it when its all complete, what else you having in there.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gonna find some where I can breed my rats and mice ie shed or unit then gonna build another 6 more of them for more big Retics.


----------



## krismorris (Apr 13, 2010)

I have man envy of this!!! Hope it all works out post some more pics.

Another question, what material are you using to build you vivs? And are you using any special sealant or paint? I'm only asking as I really want to build some vivs in my attic maybe two or three probably 5ft x 2ft x 1.5/2ft. I like the thought of building them yourself to fit the space better.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

I use 18mm mdf, painted with white emulsion then coated with a few coats of varnish. I will post some more pics soon just doing a few little bits so not much more to show but in the process of doing the runners and cutting the glass for the 4ft vivs and just got a quote for toughened glass for the 6ft retic vivs so gonna order them soon.


----------

